# Alden pebble grain color 8 wingtip boots



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Just a heads up, Alden of Carmel now has pebble grain shell cordovan color 8 wingtip boots in stock. Not certain of sizes, but the pics he normally posts arent on his site yet. I will take photos of mine when they arrive early next week. 

Pebble grain shell is very rare, Id jump on this if interested.

*I posted this thread on both forums*


----------



## Luckyguy (Jul 20, 2006)

Phil said:


> Just a heads up, Alden of Carmel now has pebble grain shell cordovan color 8 wingtip boots in stock. Not certain of sizes, but the pics he normally posts arent on his site yet. I will take photos of mine when they arrive early next week.
> 
> Pebble grain shell is very rare, Id jump on this if interested.
> 
> *I posted this thread on both forums*


Way to go, Phil, as if you *need* another Alden shell number.:icon_smile_wink: I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

You can never own too many pair of Alden shells. This will be my first pair in pebble grain however.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ Phil-
Thank you for the heads up


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks, maybe I'll hold off on those tan wing tip boots. You know if the pebble grain comes in E width?


----------



## Houndstooth (Mar 5, 2006)

Would be so kind as to tell me out Alden of Carmel? What makes them a unique boot or shoe to own? 
Thank you,
H.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Houndstooth said:


> Would be so kind as to tell me out Alden of Carmel? What makes them a unique boot or shoe to own?
> Thank you,
> H.


To learn more about Alden (https://www.aldenshoes.com), read pretty much every thread on this forum, they're mentioned probably 100 times per day. In a nutshell, they are an American shoe manufacturer of particularly high quality and long history and tradition; and are most likely the "shoe-of-choice" for the majority of the members of this forum (even destitute law students who can barely afford the duct tape to reattach the sole to their Topsiders)

Alden of Carmel (https://www.alden-of-carmel.com) is an Alden retailer in California who regularly commissions special versions of Alden's shoes and boots that are exclusive to that shop. Their "trademark" if you will is that many of them have a very thin rubber/leather hybrid treaded sole instead of the usual leather sole found on Aldens and most other dress shoes. These make them much more useful in wet and/or cold weather, and do not compromise the look of dress shoes as badly as a full rubber sole.

I do not know if these particular boots have the commando sole or not. However, they are made of shell cordovan, a leather made of the subcutaneous layer of tissue located on the "rear-end" of large horses which are commonly used for pulling things and other such work. It should be noted that the horses are not raised for this particular purpose (providing shells).

The leather is sourced from the Horween corporation, the only tannery in America who still produces shell cordovan (they also make NFL footballs). It is vegetable-dyed in a centuries-old, extremely time-consuming process to a color that they refer to as "Number 8" and is really a dark burgundy color. Scotch grain is a type of finish on the leather that makes it appear to have a pebbled, grained appearance instead of the traditional smooth (again, think of a football).

As to wingtip boots, these are not work boots, but rather dress boots that could easily be worn with a suit, and until the middle part of this century were worn as the primary dress footwear for both men and women. For an idea of the general look, picture this boot in this color with kind of finish.

P.S. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Arid (Feb 13, 2007)

well put videocrew. Couldn't have explained it any better!


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Phil said:


> Just a heads up, Alden of Carmel now has pebble grain shell cordovan color 8 wingtip boots in stock. Not certain of sizes, but the pics he normally posts arent on his site yet. I will take photos of mine when they arrive early next week.
> 
> Pebble grain shell is very rare, Id jump on this if interested.
> 
> *I posted this thread on both forums*


Phil - What's the AF number? I don't see it listed on the site. Sold out already?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ AF74


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

mcarthur said:


> ^ AF74


Thanks mac. Still not on the site. Emailed Adam for more info.


----------



## amlai (Jan 31, 2007)

mcarthur said:


> ^ AF74


Do we know what last?


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Barrie Last. Most of Alden of Carmels boots are made on the barrie last. These have commando soles.


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

Anyone get their AF74's yet? Wanted to get peoples impression of them. 

-eric


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Got them last night. Amazing boots. Here are some pics:


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Gorgeous. Thanks Phil. Now... let's see if Adam still has that pair in my size.


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Adam told me hes not even going to post them on his site because of how few sizes he has, so if interested, I would email him immediately.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

Phil, thank you for your original post about the availability of the boots. Without your post many of us would not have known. Mine are on the way and I couldn't be happier. This is a GREAT forum. Again, Phil, thank you!


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

Nice boots.

That is really a great leather to have available from Alden. I assume any bespoke maker could use it to. I wonder if the brown color shell comes in a pebble grain also. Shell scotch [grain] whiskey would be perfect for a pair of longwing boots or the all-weather walkers. The no. 8 scotch grain would be great for their classic wholecut blucher (990 or 991, I think) or a longwing.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Those are actually what Alden calls Alpine Grain. Scotch Pebble Grain is slightly different. I'll post a pic of my Scotch Pebble Grain NSTs soon.


----------



## LeatherSOUL (May 8, 2005)

Scotch Pebble Grain Shell


----------



## erdavis (Sep 19, 2004)

I got a pair also. The shoes are surprisingly comfortable. They look good with jeans and with dress clothes. Thanks for the tip Phil !!!


----------



## Distinctive (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm a fan of those. I think one of the most desirable aspects of shell is it's luster/shine that doesn't show up quite as much with the texture of these. I'm wondering if the alpine grain is just an excuse to use a less perfect shell due to the shortage.


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I've gotten plenty of use out of mine and I enjoy them tremendously. They are aging nicely.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

JayJay said:


> I've gotten plenty of use out of mine and I enjoy them tremendously. They are aging nicely.


I totally agree


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I am sooooo jealous! :icon_smile_wink:


----------

